# Some Systainer Uses



## Redliz75 (Jun 23, 2011)

WarnerConstInc. said:


> They are not that expensive when you look at this way.
> 
> I have figured that having my stuff loaded and organized in systainers, I save about 15 minutes getting all my stuff out and about 15 minutes packing up and going home.
> 
> ...






My company has TONS of those black stanley organizers on the trucks and vans. They are only about $12.00 each. On most of our jobs, EVERYTHING is purchased at one time and delivered by the electrical supplier anyway.


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

Redliz75 said:


> My company has TONS of those black stanley organizers on the trucks and vans. They are only about $12.00 each. On most of our jobs, EVERYTHING is purchased at one time and delivered by the electrical supplier anyway.


Black=Dark n evil
Green=Good
:whistling:laughing:


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

Redliz75 said:


> My company has TONS of those black stanley organizers on the trucks and vans. They are only about $12.00 each. On most of our jobs, EVERYTHING is purchased at one time and delivered by the electrical supplier anyway.


Are you daft?

I am not putting trim and cabinets in the damn things.

We are stuffing them full of tools and supplies. I hate walking back and forth to my trailer or truck. You probably don't have any idea the amount of tools and supplies most of us need to remodel/install things.


----------



## Spencer (Jul 6, 2005)

Redliz75 said:


> My company has TONS of those black stanley organizers on the trucks and vans. They are only about $12.00 each. On most of our jobs, EVERYTHING is purchased at one time and delivered by the electrical supplier anyway.


I have a couple of those. They are great until it gets kicked over or dropped or you pick it up without the lid being latched.


----------



## Redliz75 (Jun 23, 2011)

WarnerConstInc. said:


> Are you daft?
> 
> I am not putting trim and cabinets in the damn things.
> 
> We are stuffing them full of tools and supplies. I hate walking back and forth to my trailer or truck. You probably don't have any idea the amount of tools and supplies most of us need to remodel/install things.



I do mostly commercial electric work. We use those big steel gangboxes for lots of stuff on our jobs as well as what is in the trucks. What works for one, does not work for all. My only real point is that those things are expensive for plastic boxes. If they work for you, and the price works for you, good for you. Don't start an arguement where one does not exist!:no:


----------



## Spencer (Jul 6, 2005)

WarnerConstInc. said:


> Are you daft?
> 
> I am not putting trim and cabinets in the damn things.
> 
> We are stuffing them full of tools and supplies. I hate walking back and forth to my trailer or truck. You probably don't have any idea the amount of tools and supplies most of us need to remodel/install things.


It is amazing how much more effient things like systainers make you. The guy I used to work for had a trailer with absolutely no system for getting things to the work area. Not even the original tool boxes. I can't even imagine the time saving people like that could get from systainers or something similar. Fine with me though. It give me an edge that even if things dont go quickly on a job I'm already ahead because his employees have to make 100 trips a day to the trailer for some blades, small hand tool, whatever. 

An investment in efficiency will pay off.


----------



## Redliz75 (Jun 23, 2011)

Spencer said:


> I have a couple of those. They are great until it gets kicked over or dropped or you pick it up without the lid being latched.



Unless the systainers defy gravity, they will spill if not latched as well!


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

Redliz75 said:


> Unless the systainers defy gravity, they will spill if not latched as well!


They are either latched or open. No in-between. They have toppled off a shelf in the trailer and do not come open.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

Redliz75 said:


> I do mostly commercial electric work. We use those big steel gangboxes for lots of stuff on our jobs as well as what is in the trucks. What works for one, does not work for all. My only real point is that those things are expensive for plastic boxes. If they work for you, and the price works for you, good for you. Don't start an arguement where one does not exist!:no:


Everything a sparky needs to show up to work for someone fits in a canvas bag. 
This thread is for people that need to transport a lot of different tools efficiently.


----------



## Redliz75 (Jun 23, 2011)

WarnerConstInc. said:


> Everything a sparky needs to show up to work for someone fits in a canvas bag.





I bet my employer would love to know that. He has a whole fleet of truck and vans as well as a shop. THey are full of equpiment and inventory. He could sell all of that and get rid of a lot of overhead!:laughing:


----------



## WildWill (Jun 6, 2008)

Dirtywhiteboy said:


>


You sure saw that coming!


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

WildWill said:


> You sure saw that coming!


Oh boy fire flame throwing dakine Ol RedLiz ladat:blink:


----------



## Redliz75 (Jun 23, 2011)

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> Oh boy fire flame throwing dakine Ol RedLiz ladat:blink:






Some people just like to give others a hard time. It amuses them to be contentious. It does not matter to me if these guys want to use Systainers or carboard boxes. The point is that the systainers are expnsive fo rwhat you get.


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

Redliz75 said:


> Some people just like to give others a hard time. It amuses them to be contentious. It does not matter to me if these guys want to use Systainers or carboard boxes. The point is that the systainers are expnsive fo rwhat you get.


I use canvas bags and work bags:blink:


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

YES they are absolutely retarded slap your mother expensive for a stupid ABS box, but they are WORTH IT!


----------



## chris klee (Feb 5, 2008)

You forgetting that they can hook together to carry 2 or 3 at a time. Or put on a ct26 or the like and roll a whole stack of tools across the parking lot.


----------



## Redliz75 (Jun 23, 2011)

Inner10 said:


> YES they are absolutely retarded slap your mother expensive for a stupid ABS box, but they are WORTH IT!



Someone like Stanley or Plano should study them, make some improvements, and sell their own storage system for half the price. The black Stanley organizers are handy, but no they don't stack or have other size modular container that stack with them.


----------



## katoman (Apr 26, 2009)

I just load all my tools (which are in plastic bags) into my shopping cart, and off I go. :laughing:


----------



## blackbear (Feb 29, 2008)

i like cardboard boxes. gives off the hobo effect. sux when they get wet


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

chris klee said:


> You forgetting that they can hook together to carry 2 or 3 at a time. Or put on a ct26 or the like and roll a whole stack of tools across the parking lot.


And then you put the other stack on the roll board and leisurely wheel everything in the house.


----------



## world llc (Dec 9, 2008)

my next order is going to be 2 maxi's, a few random size sys's, and enough mini's to fit in a sys4. and maybe a fein sys too...


----------



## Metro M & L (Jun 3, 2009)

world llc said:


> my next order is going to be 2 maxi's, a few random size sys's, and enough mini's to fit in a sys4. and maybe a fein sys too...


You're going to put a bunch of boxes in another box? You must have a lot to do because it's sounds like you're russian.:whistling


----------



## Metro M & L (Jun 3, 2009)

I'm going to get some five gallons, some three gallons, two gallons and a couple pint cups. 

It's funny that a round plastic container costs 25x less than a square one.


----------

